# Fable 1 HD remake



## Xiammes (Jun 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2EhswZYju0s[/YOUTUBE]

I guess this is a thing now apparently, looks to be 360 exclusive unfortunately.

I wonder if they will add anything new or it will be like Halo 1 remake with just a new skin and hd resolution.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2013)

I find it hilarious that they are trying to make it sound like this is a highly requested thing.

Fable 1 is not that old and the graphics aged fairly well. It does not need a remake.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 4, 2013)

It doesn't need a remake, but I would to see them add more to the game, its pretty short even with TLC. I remember you can buy houses without killing people who live there, all that buggy shit.

I assume this remake is to gauge interest and raise some money in the Fable series after the disaster piece that was Fable III.

If Lionhead wants to salvage the Fable series, they should focus on the William Black and Nostro era's.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe without Peter Molyfalsepromises, they might get a chance.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 4, 2013)

The only thing I hate is how any other Fable game after this is likely to be Xbone exclusive, so even if they do explore the more interesting area's of the Fable universe, I won't get to enjoy them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

It's always been an Xbox exclusive, what did you expect?

At best, you'll get a PC version.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 4, 2013)

"Jack is back !"


----------



## Shiftiness (Jun 4, 2013)

So they want to continue cashing in on Fable, but they've noticed that the sequels are all shit. Hence an HD remake.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 4, 2013)

i love the variety of abilities in that game


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's always been an Xbox exclusive, what did you expect?
> 
> At best, you'll get a PC version.



Thats what I meant, we likely won't get a pc version.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

Eh, I'm okay with this. Fable 1 was decent enough. 

Just wondering when this trend of doing HD remakes is going to blow over though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Psst.

It's "remaster", not remake.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

Potato, Tomato.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 4, 2013)

It's games like this and Tales of Vesperia that will make me buy another Xbox 360.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck Yes day one purchase. loved this game when i was younger.

looks Nice 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2013)

That actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 4, 2013)

Naruto said:


> That actually looks pretty good.



Indeed there's also this 

Never got to play the lost chapters so I'm excited about that


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 4, 2013)

wait wait wait fable wasn't THAT bad looking on all high settings


----------



## MessiahZach (Jun 4, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> wait wait wait fable wasn't THAT bad looking on all high settings



Pretty sure that was a screenshot from the original Xbox version of the game.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 4, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I find it hilarious that they are trying to make it sound like this is a highly requested thing.
> 
> Fable 1 is not that old and the graphics aged fairly well. It does not need a remake.




Fable is nearly a decade old, that's pretty old in the video game industry. Most of the HD remasters are of games that are older than Fable if I can recall.


----------



## MessiahZach (Jun 4, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken wasn't there some guys a while back who were working on a HD overhaul for Fable TLC on PC?


----------



## 115 (Jun 4, 2013)

Day one purchase, it's a bonus that it's coming to the Xbox 360. I'm not getting an Xbone so I'll just keep my 360 and get a PS4. 

From the screenshots it looks a lot better than the original, hopefully TLC will be included as well. But yeah, Fable was by far my favorite of the series and I really wish they'd stuck around that era/earlier rather than fucking things up with Fable II/III (II was bearable though, III was just awful).


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 4, 2013)

115 said:


> Day one purchase, it's a bonus that it's coming to the Xbox 360. I'm not getting an Xbone so I'll just keep my 360 and get a PS4.
> 
> From the screenshots it looks a lot better than the original, hopefully TLC will be included as well. But yeah, Fable was by far my favorite of the series and I really wish they'd stuck around that era/earlier rather than fucking things up with Fable II/III (II was bearable though, III was just awful).



yes the TLC are included


----------



## MessiahZach (Jun 4, 2013)

Full evil heroes will look great in HD. I wonder if scarring and aging will be just as hideous as in the original?


----------



## bobby8685 (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't understand the need to purchase this. As others pointed out, the game isn't that old and aged well enough. The new screens do look good but why should I be in a rush to play a game I can still play right now? Its great for new fans who missed it but I think pointless for most fans of the series. If it wasn't for such a overhaul in graphics, I'd call this a cash in.

Maybe our friend Peter will add all those things he didn't have the time and power to add before.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 4, 2013)

Doesn't the game also support widescreen resolutions on the PC?


----------



## 115 (Jun 5, 2013)

bobby8685 said:


> I don't understand the need to purchase this. As others pointed out, the game isn't that old and aged well enough. The new screens do look good but why should I be in a rush to play a game I can still play right now? Its great for new fans who missed it but I think pointless for most fans of the series. If it wasn't for such a overhaul in graphics, I'd call this a cash in.
> 
> Maybe our friend Peter will add all those things he didn't have the time and power to add before.



Enhanced visuals, better stability, the ability to be in party-chat while playing, TLC included, achievements. I honestly don't see a reason not to purchase this. 

The original is 10 years old, Halo has had a enhanced version release, it's about time Fable got a re-release too. This has also been requested from the community since the release of Fable II. Lionhead listened to the fans, and I'm almost certain that most fans would happily throw their money at this. 

Also Peter Molyneux left Lionhead a while back.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 5, 2013)

MessiahZach said:


> Pretty sure that was a screenshot from the original Xbox version of the game.


what do you mean? did tlc overhaul fable graphics or something? did the xbox version have the settings on low by default?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

The thing no one wanted


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The thing no one wanted



Except Fable fans.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except Fable fans.



Those died with kinect


----------



## MessiahZach (Jun 5, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> what do you mean? did tlc overhaul fable graphics or something? did the xbox version have the settings on low by default?



The PC counterpart to the Xbox version of the game had better graphics. As far as I can tell that screenshot was either from that of the Xbox version or on very low settings for PC.


----------

